# Can someone please tell me what this is?!!!



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi All,
I hired Terminix to handle pest control. They placed these sticky plates at the bottom corners of my garage door to catch any determined insects that do come in from there. 
Today I found this on it, it seems to be alive - it has a body movement similar to a heartbeat, but it hasn't moved an inch for over 5-10 minutes (maybe stuck?). :shock:

Can someone please tell me what the hell this is? Please oh please I hope its not a snake or something poisonous.



Thank you!

P.S. Any info on what to do with it would be a god-send.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Skink, completely harmless. You may consider freeing him, they eat bugs.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> Skink, completely harmless. You may consider freeing him, they eat bugs.


Oh thank you @Amoo316 ! I'd like to free him, but I don't want to scare the crap outta him or have Terminix complaining, so I'll just ask Terminix to replace the tray. I hope that's ok.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

thelawnnoob said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Skink, completely harmless. You may consider freeing him, they eat bugs.
> ...


Totally your decision. I personally would free him, but again, your call.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Those traps have poison in them. Unfortunately, it's too late for the little guy. Throw those traps away and stop wasting your money with Terminix. Buy Demand CS from domyown.com for $38 and it will last you a few years. All you need is a simple 1 gallon pump sprayer and 15 minutes spraying your exterior. It's what the pros use but charge you $150+++++ per app.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> Those traps have poison in them. Unfortunately, it's too late for the little guy. Throw those traps away and stop wasting your money with Terminix. Buy Demand CS from domyown.com for $38 and it will last you a few years. All you need is a simple 1 gallon pump sprayer and 15 minutes spraying your exterior. It's what the pros use but charge you $150+++++ per app.


Thanks for the heads-up! Sad for the poor guy though, I've been trying to get in touch with Terminix about spiders coming back but their response is so bad and I'm scared to pick him up and throw him outside . I will give your suggestion a strong thought. DIY is where I eventually want to get to but I'm currently working/learning about DIY lawn care, so I hired them to take care of the pests before I get to doing it myself


----------

